# My Newest Additions!!



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Yesterday was my local aquarium society's auction (Central Wisconsin Aquarium Society) and I got two new fish to add to my 125g planted.
I've been eyeing up angelfish for awhile now and found the perfect pair! They costed a pretty penny but were totally worth it!

They are a mated pair and just BEAUTIFUL in my opinion!!


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i sppose the big one is the male.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels aren't very dimorphic in size. You can't count on the big ones being the male.


----------



## Fishgazer (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! They are so shimmery and sparkly. Is that the male in front/to the right (in the pic with both angels)? His body looks a little rounder, and his front fins are more noticeably forked. So hard to tell! Not that you asked. Good practice for me to try anyway, since both sexes are represented there side by side.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So worth it Do you plan to let them breed or keep fry? If it were me, I sure would!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

They're gorgeous! Not going to lie, I'm quite jealous of you


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

beautiful fish kimberly......very nice finnage...good color..

there is only one way for novices like us to accurately sex angels......
that is to.............
wait for them to pair off......spawn..the blunt tube is female and the pointed tube is male... but....then you wait to see if the eggs hatch...if they hatch you know the sexes..if not , you will have to wait until you get a viable spawn...i have often had 2 females pair off and spawn together.....each spawn was 1 week apart....they would take turns laying eggs.....then they would both spawn at once each and every week..
worked out good because i had 2 spare males hanging around doing nothing..


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all! I am in love with them! I can't stop watching them. They are SO much more stunning in person, they are gold pearlscale. So when the light hits them just right they shimmer almost a blue color.

I do not know which is the male or female. I do however know that they are a mated proven pair. So yes I do plan on breeding them (super excited)! 
But we are currently in the middle of buying a new house, which means moving.. UGH stressful.. Thankfully I only currently have the 125g set up. But after we move I plan on trying to get them to spawn, I think I'll use my empty 20g. 

Ive done some research, my favorite book I've recently read is "Angelfish: Understanding and Keeping Angelfish (Fish Keeping Made Easy)" written by David A Lass. I would recommend this book to anyone who is interested in Angelfish.
Also I'm excited for the next issue of Amazonas to come out which is highlighting Angelfish!


----------

